

Ask HN: Review my experimental API - atamyrat
http://apiim.atamurad.com/

======
atamyrat
Hi folks,

This is the experimental project I've been working for last couple of weeks.

It is HTTP API to access IM networks.

Why do we need it? For example, IM status message is really interesting place
to publish real-time status updates that haven't been exploited yet by web
applications. Twitter is really not suitable for high frequency updates coming
from media players or live scores of games. That kind of information doesn't
have historical value and it doesn't make any sense to store them at all.

Here's the API documentation: <http://apiim.atamurad.com/apidoc.html>

Simple tutorial: <http://apiim.atamurad.com/tutorial.html>

Any feedback is appreciated.

